# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  3 new Thai Dha's (240kb on pics)

## Ruud B

Just got buck from Thailand with 1 of the 3 blades the other 2 I brought home 2 months ago.
This wont be a big review, just some pics and stats.
any questions please ask ill be happy to share more details.

Chang Mai Dha



Stats:
Total length: 103cm
Handle length: 36cm
Blade length : 59cm
POB: 10 cm from handle

Brass and copper fittings
Copper habaki
twine bands on scabbard
real cotton baldric

----------


## Ruud B

This blade I bougt from Cozun.com and picked it up myself in Aranyik.
I really love the double snake engraving on this one.



Stats:
Double snake Dha engraving
Total length: 97cm
Handle : 34cm
Blade : 59cm
POB: 5 cm in front of handle

----------


## Ruud B

Thai namphi steel double sided Dha.
Nahmpi steel is the steel of witch the origional Dha where made in the past.



Stats:
Prakkhan Darb
Namphi steel
Chin chan handle and teak scabbard
Total length: 73.5cm
Blade length: 38 cm
Handle length: 23 cm
blade width at handle: 35mm
blade width at smalles point: 25mm
blade width at biggest point: 37mm
blade thickness 10mm
ss fittings

----------


## Paul Hansen

Hmm, that last one is very interesting!  :Cool: 

I never knew they made leafblades in Thailand, nor such nice ones.

----------


## Ruud B

I have one more leafblade on order in Thailand, that one will be real nice... and a bit bigger.

----------


## Sam Salvati

Hey Ruud, any chance of getting a bar or two of the Nahmpi steel? I would love to get my hands on some to see how it works.

----------


## Ruud B

> Hey Ruud, any chance of getting a bar or two of the Nahmpi steel? I would love to get my hands on some to see how it works.


Im not sure, I can ask around and see what happens.
I know there are 2 types, the first is smelted in the north the other one is smelted in Bangkok in a more modern way.

----------


## Paul Hansen

What's the biggest size these leafbladed swords had historically?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

> Im not sure, I can ask around and see what happens.
> I know there are 2 types, the first is smelted in the north the other one is smelted in Bangkok in a more modern way.


Ruud,

Do you have more information on these processes?  I would really love to learn more.

Regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Ruud B

> What's the biggest size these leafbladed swords had historically?


I would love to know as well.
Information is hard to find and I have not seen any good books either.
4 weeks ago I was in the kings armory room in Thailand, tons of swords, pole arms, guns and more all not in the best condition.
taken pictures was not allowed and they did not have catalog or other written documentation.

----------


## Ruud B

> Ruud,
> 
> Do you have more information on these processes?  I would really love to learn more.
> 
> Regards
> Manouchehr


Information on the steel is limited to, finding out more about namphi steel is on the agenda for the next trip to Thailand.
I really like the dark color the steel has and the uses for swords and knifes makes it even more interesting.
Nathanial Hope, made a tread at Antonio's forum about uttradit and namphi blades with can be found on the link below,
http://www.bladesignforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=885

and there is one more page dedicated to Namphi steel
http://members.tripod.com/lek_namphi/index.htm

If someone else have more information please share.

----------


## Ruud B

another small bit of information,
http://www.bouddhisme-esoterique.com...agic/armes.htm

----------


## Ruud B

for Paul Hansen,

more leafblades from Thailand.
Ordered one, cant wait for it to be finished.

----------


## Craig Holt

Where can I get one of those like the top one in the picture?? I am selling my katana and was going to order a cozun blade with the proceeds anyway!!!

----------


## Ruud B

That one has to be made to order, and it will take some time to be finished.
Talk to Serge from Cozun.com he knows where it is from and how to get you one.

----------


## Thana Sathirachinda

Ruud B 
What is the Thai name for the leafshape blade. Is that what they called " Pra Kan " or "Krabi" I never saw one out side the drawing before . Was this the weapon used during Sukotai before they moved capital to Ayotaya ?

----------


## Ruud B

the blade shape is Pra-kan, prakkhan, just how to translate from thai im not sure.
Serge told me story last month about the blade shape, but to make a long story short....
The blade name is after a smith name from the region of the namphi steel mines.
and I believe that one of the namphi ore mines is named prakhan too.
You see the blade shape in old paintings and drawings from when the big fight was going on with burma, The Grand Palace in Bangkok has such paintings.
Wish there was more documentation on hand but I have not been able to find anything.

----------


## Thana Sathirachinda

Ruud B 
Thank for the information. I , too could not located any more detail about Pra-Kan otherthan what I was told and learn from my history classes. There was no mention of Pra-Kan during and after Ayotaya . I believe it was weapon of Brahmin and king and were use mostly for ceremonial purpose and it was associated heavily with Hindu and the religion that proceed Hindu. 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Paul Hansen

> for Paul Hansen,
> 
> more leafblades from Thailand.
> Ordered one, cant wait for it to be finished.


 :Cool: 

That's awesome!

----------


## Serge N.

> Ruud,
> 
> Do you have more information on these processes?  I would really love to learn more.
> 
> Regards
> Manouchehr


Hi, find answers to this in a recent post here: http://www.bladesignforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=6812#6812

More about other inquiries in this thread:

- The Praseang Darb is the single edged curved Darb, with several blade tip endings possible, sometimes with a variation in the curve, and even sometimes a variation in the spine's outline.

- The Prakkhan Darb has a double edged, leaf shaped straight blade. The King or high ranked officers were more likely to wear this kind of sword.

- Still, historically Samurais (possibly mercenaries) fought among Thais against Burmese invadors, having possibly their smith(s) with them, so that a Darb with a samurai like shaped blade can also occur.

- In NamPee village, the most famous iron ore mine/source in Thailand, two ore pits or wells are open for vistors and according to the legend carry the names of two men, possibly farmers, that used to exploit the ore from either hole. Their names were Praseang and Prakkhan. Legend has a fancy story about it that I heard, saying that they received an incogntio visit from a king in the past, after he got lost in the woods. They gave him shelter, and after he left and found out who the visitor was, they both forged him an individual sword which they presented him later at his palace. The King wasn't impressed, or say that perhaps he wished to keep his missadventure rather unrevealed. So the story goes that both farmers/smiths, in anger, thrusted their individual sword into the room's wooden floor, and the floor split. Now this excited the king, and he made them his personal smiths, the different swords inheriting their names from their makers as well.
But maybe this is just what the guide from NamPee's tourist site may tell the visitors, because I heard other possible recitations about the origin of these names, yet these were not so, say, imaginative.

Greetings to all of you,
Serge N.

----------


## Mike McKinney

> for Paul Hansen,
> 
> more leafblades from Thailand.
> Ordered one, cant wait for it to be finished.


How much would one of these set me back? and is it possible to get one fully encased with silver like the kings Sword of Victory?

----------


## Serge N.

Next are recently made swords in Aranyik of the Prakkhan Darb kind.
For more information feel free to contact me.cozun@cozun.com

----------


## Landau Lau

Mr. Rudd B.
Did you receive the custom-ordered leafblade you mentioned in #5 thread above? 

I ordered one 4 weeks later than you and anxious to see your first.

Regards.

----------


## Ruud B

Hi Landau,

My order went together with yours I think...
Januari is the finish month I believe.
I'am also very anxious to get it in my big hands.

I ordered the top handle with the bottom blade and habaki.
Ruud

----------


## Ruud B

My sword is finished.
Its still in Thailand and will come to me in Januari.
here are 2 very nice pictures.

----------


## Ruud B



----------


## Jason Anstey

Hi Ruud

Congrats - that's a beautiful sword! What type of steel did you choose for this one?

The wood looks very nice as well- is the handle rounded or hex shape?

Cheers

Jason

----------


## Ruud B

Hello Jason,

the steel is unknow, I only know its a modern steel.
the handle is hex shape.
It comes from one of the best smith in Thailand.

he also did my other Dha think they will match nicely.

----------


## Landau Lau

Hi Rudd
Mine is also ready. Have you visited the Chian Mai smith's workshop?
Regards.
Landau

----------


## Ruud B

I have been there long time ago, did not have the time the last vew years.
Will try to go there this year.

----------


## Ruud B

Small update:
steel type is W1.

----------

